# Japanese or Korean fashion



## babydoll1209 (Jul 30, 2006)

IF we could share our fav online store (websites) selling japanese or fashion korean clothes? i've been hunting for them for ages but dont find any good website. I am just addicted to korean and japanese styles hee hee




Even my hubby said i dressed weird sometimes but i still love it.

Here's my fav one

http://www.style-arena.jp/index_e.htm


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 30, 2006)

One of my favs : onatoko.com

And I also search ebay.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fickledpink, thanks for your reply, I've visited the site you suggested, it is absolutely fantastic. Keep it upz

I will update some more links soon


----------



## shockn (Jul 31, 2006)

Afraid I have no suggestions for you but thanks for the links I'm really loving these two sites


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

really cool site. thanks for the post!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

This one is cool too

http://www.cct-fashion.com/index_main.php


----------



## Leony (Aug 1, 2006)

I love these stores:

http://www.stylife.co.jp/sf/

http://gw.tv/fw/shop/

http://www.rosebud-web.com/


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I love these stores:http://www.stylife.co.jp/sf/

http://gw.tv/fw/shop/

http://www.rosebud-web.com/

Leony, I love these stores too. I love the way East Asian clothes are cut. Even though I am taller, they fit my frame very nicely (slim hips, little boobs).


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* I love these stores:http://www.stylife.co.jp/sf/

http://gw.tv/fw/shop/

http://www.rosebud-web.com/

I Really like those stores - thanks LEONY


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

No personal suggestions, but thanks for those sites! Great links!


----------



## GinceLovely (Aug 2, 2006)

try www.japanesestreets.com although it's not a store,but it has lots of really cool pictures that may provide inspiration-i like it a lot


----------



## splotx (Aug 3, 2006)

oooh, thanks for the cool sites. are there any in english



?


----------



## Nox (Aug 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *splotx* oooh, thanks for the cool sites. are there any in english



? If you are a Firefox user, you can use the website translator extension. You do a search for "Firefox Extensions". You type in "translator", and then you download it. The next time you start up Firefox, you will see all these little "flags of the world" at the top of your browser menu. You will click on the one you need to translate it into English. Hope that helps.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 3, 2006)

Your comments please










link http://www.stylife.co.jp/sf/Merchandiser/catalog/Category.do?catID=10029414&amp;page=1


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 3, 2006)

babydoll - I really like those!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 4, 2006)

heehee thanks hun, btw, do you like the jean skirt i just posted?


----------



## JennHippo (Aug 8, 2006)

http://yesstyle.com/

heres a site for korean clothes

they sell clothes,jewelry , handbags

heres a list of the brands sold there:

http://www.yesstyle.com/About/Brands.aspx


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Innerkitten (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks for posting. I lived on Omotesando in Tokyo for 6 months and Seoul for a year.


----------



## lainey (Aug 11, 2006)

http://b2b.zipia.net/

^favourite


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanx for the links, I'm saving this thread I just love Japanese fashion.


----------



## mguk (Aug 14, 2006)

Those links are great. I love Japanese style.


----------



## ivette (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the info abt the site


----------



## macky (Aug 22, 2006)

japanese style is cool


----------



## lainey (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.gmarket.co.kr/

another one, they accept paypal


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* Your comments please





http://www.stylife.co.jp/image1/prod..._00013___M.jpg

link http://www.stylife.co.jp/sf/Merchandiser/catalog/Category.do?catID=10029414&amp;page=1

What is that? A skirt or weird shorts?
It's bleh.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 26, 2006)

Jet for your comment. The first time i looked at it, it was pretty good but now when i look at it again, don't really like it anymore. Sigh...that's why sometimes when i'm bored, i bought some clothes home and after that i think they look ugly and never touch them. It's good that i could refund some of them.


----------



## kanmi (Aug 26, 2006)

These are my favorite:

http://www.babyssb.co.jp/

http://www.metamorphose.gr.jp/english/

http://store.uniqlo.com/L1/main.html

Uniqlo was where I shopped when I lived in Japan, the clothes are inexpensive, and awesome.

http://stores.ebay.com/REFUSE-TO-BE-...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Originally Posted by *lainey* http://b2b.zipia.net/^favourite

Omg I love that one! But can you order from America on that website? Well, even if you could .. I have no idea how to x_x


----------



## kanmi (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## lainey (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kanmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg I love that one! But can you order from America on that website? Well, even if you could .. I have no idea how to x_x

yuuup you definitely can. I ordered stuff from there a few months ago! If you spend $300US + you get 20% off too. My shipping was about 30-40US for 19 pieces.


----------



## kanmi (Sep 8, 2006)

Lainey, did all of the pieces fit you well? And did you get exactly what you ordered? I'm concerned about things not fitting, and getting the wrong color or size. Thank you in advance


----------



## Leony (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kanmi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are my favorite:

http://www.babyssb.co.jp/

http://www.metamorphose.gr.jp/english/

http://store.uniqlo.com/L1/main.html

Uniqlo was where I shopped when I lived in Japan, the clothes are inexpensive, and awesome.

http://stores.ebay.com/REFUSE-TO-BE-...QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Omg I love that one! But can you order from America on that website? Well, even if you could .. I have no idea how to x_x


I love UNIQLO too!


----------



## piyooster (Sep 21, 2006)

UNIQLO is going to open a global flatship store in NYC.


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2006)

I found a new clothing brand in Japan and I love their collections!

SLY

I really love this dress but it's sold out already when I found it lol.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 12, 2006)

^ that dress is very cute.


----------



## GuessWho (Oct 13, 2006)

WoOooOOooOw thanks guys for the urls

^___^


----------



## hitomispouken (Oct 17, 2006)

I love Asian fashion! Specially the skirts and handbags!


----------



## han (Oct 17, 2006)

japanese everything is good there,makeup style food cars ect.. when i lived in hawaii my bf was japanese and she was sooooooooo pretty every where we would go she didnt just turn heads she broke necks and the korean ladies are HOT too i work with a lot of them and became good friends and when i first move to hawaii wakiki was like lil tokyo with all the japanese tourist sorry to rambel on and i have no suggestions but the ladies here have great links


----------



## lilshortie (Oct 18, 2006)

i luuuuuuvvv japanese and korean fashion ^-^ my gosh i practically stalk it!!!


----------



## rainbowholism (Oct 25, 2006)

my blog has a few clothes for sale - that's Japan/Korean designs!





XXXX


----------



## lainey (Nov 20, 2006)

kanmi: my order as perfect and everything fit perfectly


----------



## fruitpunch (Nov 20, 2006)

I just bought a korean magazine and saw some websites inthe magazines but when i went to the website, it's all in korean. can't understand any word.


----------



## lainey (Nov 20, 2006)

well even then..most don't ship overseas


----------

